# Ariens Snow Tek 20 Inch



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

What is this machine, and where can I find parts? There's no sticker on the back giving me a model number. It's a small, flimsy machine with no speeds, with a LCT engine. 


Found what I need. Never mind. 



Model 939401, now I can find parts.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

What broke on that little fella? And can you tell us your opinion of it? Thanks.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

gibbs296 said:


> What broke on that little fella? And can you tell us your opinion of it? Thanks.



Nothing broke, I got it with the rod to turn the chute missing. It may need a carb, which wasn't as big a deal, I can take those numbers off the engine.



As far as my opinon, I wouldn't give you two cents for it. 4 inch rim/tires, no speed control, as cheaply built as you can make. It was CLEARLY built to a price point, and that shold be the value of the engine, not a cent more.



The only product I've seen that is equally as poorly assembled is an MTD 20 inch. Same tires and rims, same crappy assembly, but at least it had speed selector.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yea the 20” was a real cheap machine, some versions only have one forward speed and no reverse, The 24” though still a cheaper machine is much better than the 20”


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Yea the 20” was a real cheap machine, some versions only have one forward speed and no reverse, The 24” though still a cheaper machine is much better than the 20”



That's what I meant by no speed control. After re-reading it I noticed that could be taken as no throttle. I meant its a single speed, forward, no reverse.



It would be hard to make it worse. But they are billing it as a budget machine, so, I guess it's to be expected. They aren't trying to bill it as something it isn't.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yup total throw away and probably a plastic gearbox, MTD makes them too and I won’t even work on them any more, So many Plato’s parts.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariens made these 939 series, 20", single-speed machines for 10 years, 2006 to 2015. they were then dropped.


full model list here:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html


Scot


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Ariens made these 939 series, 20", single-speed machines for 10 years, 2006 to 2015. they were then dropped.
> 
> 
> full model list here:
> ...



Think I'll have a problem getting that chute control rod if the customer can't find it?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jsup said:


> Think I'll have a problem getting that chute control rod if the customer can't find it?


Probably not a problem..these are new enough that an Ariens dealer should be able to get parts direct from Ariens.

Here are your manuals:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03883100B_ENG.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/04271300.pdf

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I own a 724 Sno Tek. it works fairly well. We had a 35" snow a few years back. I foolishly waited for it to stop before removal. It moved it but it sure wasn't happy about it. It is definitely a lower budget machine. Has flex to it. Those tiny wheels and tires look pretty silly on it. My Toro 521 tires and wheels look gigantic next to the sno tek wheels.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I actually put X-Trak tires on mine, The 15” I had to use the outer holes on the axle for them to fit so got a set of 13”x4” and they look so much better than stock, The stock size is a terrible choice by Ariens, this is with the 15” and added light.








And NO comments on the wiring lol Just finished setting it up and was testing the lights and heated grips, Have all wires tucked away now.


----------



## m.breen (Dec 30, 2018)

jsup said:


> What is this machine, and where can I find parts? There's no sticker on the back giving me a model number. It's a small, flimsy machine with no speeds, with a LCT engine.
> 
> 
> Found what I need. Never mind.
> ...


I have one of these. I treat it like a princess, It's been going for 4 or 5 years now. Wish I had bought something from the local lawn and garden place instead of home depot. It was cheap!!! $400, with electric start.


----------



## Javier22 (11 mo ago)

Dauntae said:


> I actually put X-Trak tires on mine, The 15” I had to use the outer holes on the axle for them to fit so got a set of 13”x4” and they look so much better than stock, The stock size is a terrible choice by Ariens, this is with the 15” and added light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have the Airens 520 version of your machine, even though it's one speed it blows snow really well. It was worth the $35 bucks I paid for it


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> I actually put X-Trak tires on mine, The 15” I had to use the outer holes on the axle for them to fit so got a set of 13”x4” and they look so much better than stock, The stock size is a terrible choice by Ariens, this is with the 15” and added light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dauntae, Your blower has the v3 12/20 bucket....I believe that to be the highest capacity 20" bucket Ariens ever designed.



> Auger1 said: I have the Airens 520 version of your machine, even though it's one speed it blows snow really well. It was worth the $35 bucks I paid for it


Auger1, Your blower has the V2 12/20 bucket, It is a few inches shorter than the v3 and the chute may be shorter. Still a very good front bucket.

I can't speak from experience in using Dauntae's model, but have used similar models with wider bucket. It is my opinion that the disk drive forward and reverse gearing is a BUG, not a feature on these. I much prefer the instantaneous pull back reverse of the single speed or no transmission models. The shifting, drag, and traction slows everything down. way down. On the zero transmission models, the auger provides enough traction to pull the lightweight chassis along at close to 4mph(but you can over-speed easily because it's a continous grip/slip system) , and on the single speed, you only need to engage it when it gets really heavy like EOD or slush(and then these will all go slow no matter what the transmission). 
Dauntae's wheel mod might be of benefit to the 939 520's, as it will raise the forward ground speed when the gearbox is engaged(at the cost of less low speed gear).


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

jsup said:


> What is this machine, and where can I find parts? There's no sticker on the back giving me a model number. It's a small, flimsy machine with no speeds, with a LCT engine.
> 
> 
> Found what I need. Never mind.
> ...


939 stands for ariens (or sno tek) 939000 series
the 01 indicates it's a Model #1
The 4 indicates a version change from the original model #1 (usually a different motor supplier and/or special alternate color version for a different brand...In this case Sno Tek and/or LCT). It could also represent other superceded parts from the original.


----------

